# Halo the movie?



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 14, 2005)

i just heard this a couple of days ago if anyone is interested, apparantly peter jackson has got the rights to make a halo movie. that's right the lord of the rings director. not much else is known, no release date, just the fact that he's interested. If it's anything like the game (which it will be) it's going to be awesome.


----------



## coolbird2004 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Halo*

I hope Halo becomes a movie, I have Halo and Halo 2 and really enjoy playing them over and over again.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 15, 2005)

The word is that Peter Jackson will produce the movie, and his production house WETA will be working on it and it will be shot on New Zealand.

I do think its pertinent to mention though that most video game movies suck.  They are never able to capture what makes the games exceptional.


----------



## ghostsweeper (Oct 15, 2005)

i wonder who they could possibly choose for the characters? like the cheif himself has never shown his face to my knowledge. jeez will the ovie host the flood..ewwww


----------



## ghostsweeper (Oct 15, 2005)

(imagining the walking flood-nest exploding)
what is the official name of that flood type which explodes into the tiny insects


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 15, 2005)

it'll be about the master chief, jackson said it himself. the master chief is a robot man.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Peter Jackson should fair pretty well with it, may be alright.......


----------



## Rook (Nov 14, 2005)

From what I've heard, it'll follow the game storyline very closely from the fall of Reach, to the discovery of Halo, to the subsequent parts of the game after that. I also heard it's supposed to be ultra-violent, even called the "Saving Private Ryan of video game movies."

Personally, I can't wait to see a game-to-movie transition that's actually good. And considering the huge fanbase, they know they better make this one worthwhile.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah, i think it'll be a good one too. which probably means that they're going to be doing a halo 2 and probably a halo 3. making this a 3 movie franchise. hopefully the first will be good so the other 2 can follow suit.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

This might indeed be interesting, but I'm still clinging to the flawless logic that, game to movie = sux, until proven otherwise.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2005)

True, its going to need alot of action and violence, or rediculous antics like my freinds and i would do on co-op.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 16, 2005)

i hope they'll blast mad peeps. it's too bad that the first movie wont have the blades, i wanna see some people flying in the air slices up peeps. I hope he'll use the full array of weapons too.


----------



## Chas3265 (Nov 16, 2005)

ghostsweeper said:
			
		

> (imagining the walking flood-nest exploding)
> what is the official name of that flood type which explodes into the tiny insects



It's called a carrier form and it explodes into a bunch of infection forms.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 16, 2005)

you think they'll do that first person shooter look they did in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



doom?


 that wuold be kinda intense.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 16, 2005)

They have some good people on board...Peter Jackson, the director of the Lord of the Rings trilogy is a producer or something.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah he was jumping at the chance to make this movie. he's got an animation studio and everything, i hope he puts as much work into this as he did in lotr. it's obviously going to be a blockbuster movie if he advertises correctly.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 16, 2005)

Peter Jackson is the Executive Producer... he didn't write the script.

Apparently, the script itself has already been written and reviewed. I'll post a link to the review once I find it again... it does sound pretty darn good though.


----------



## Chas3265 (Nov 27, 2005)

That script might be fake though. It's not confirmed.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2005)

Anything based on Halo's boring ass story just can't be good...


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 27, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Anything based on Halo's boring ass story just can't be good...


Halo's story is good as far as FPS games go, and the third book, _First Strike_ (which takes place between Halo 1 and 2), opened up a ton of great story possibilities.  Unfortunately, thay didn't make use of any of them in Halo 2, which I bought partly because I wanted to see how the plot threads in _First Strike_ would tie up.

Halo has a ton of story potential which is revealed through the books.  The author of the first and third books (the second is basically Halo 1 in text form), Eric Nylund, had the Halo Bible at his disposal, and the story he wrote was approved by Bungie.  Why they would not build upon the books in the video game is baffling to me.


----------



## contender^ (Nov 27, 2005)

i heard about this movie a few months back... but i also believe that the transition from a game to a movie is bad. just last night i was watching doom, and it kinda was lame imo.

anyway, if peter jackson does film the movie... hopefully it'll be a good trilogy.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah exactly. i hope he takes his time with this movie, and i hope he follows the story line of the first game, then the second and so on. it's going to be an animated starship troopers like movie. lol, there used to be an animated starship troopers series, but it got cancelled, lol. it was pretty good.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Dec 3, 2005)

I demand first person Shooter action.

It worked so well in Doom, and with the potential for shiny pretty lights in halo it should be a good crack.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 3, 2005)

whoever said that the HALO storyline sucked doesnt know what they're talking about. I mean it's obviously not as deep as an RPG would be, but for an FPS, it has a great storyline. I really hope that Peter Jackson does a good job on the movie(s?), and considering that the LotR trilogy was (in my opinion) among the best movies of all time, I think we're safe.

Although, I have to say, that I think HALO will be one of those things that either is amazingly awesome or horrifically shitty...


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 3, 2005)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> yeah exactly. i hope he takes his time with this movie, and i hope he follows the story line of the first game, then the second and so on. it's going to be an animated starship troopers like movie. lol, there used to be an animated starship troopers series, but it got cancelled, lol. it was pretty good.



The way I remember...the Starship Troopers movie(s) suck.  And the first movie bombed as well.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 3, 2005)

lol, yeah they did? however i wasn't talking about the movie. i was talking about the animated series, which was o.k. my point is, master chiefs outfit is going to look similar to what the suits look like in starship troopers the animated series.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 3, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Anything based on Halo's boring ass story just can't be good...



...........Halo had one the best FPS stroylines ever. 
Heck, only Half-Life i think could truly claim to have a better storyline.
Stroyline wise this movie is set.

Peter Jackson is doing it? 
OMG! My expactations just went up a couple of notches.


----------



## EonNinja (Dec 4, 2005)

I love Halo and Halo2 ....it was my FPRS game i've ever played and somehow im not scared about the flood.....except when i first met them......It's going to be the best movie i ever see!!!!!


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2005)

Peter Jackson is the Executive Producer. He never has a hands on with the project. But he oversees those that do. He is responsible of setting up the team. From Director to so on. I also believe just like any other movie there is usually going to be another person who will be Executive Producer (in actuallity it is his wife, Fran Walsh) with Peter Jackson. Right now Alex Garland (28 Days Later; Wrote the Beach [not the movie that was horrible, the book]). Microsoft paid $1 million dollars to do the adaptation. Right now still no Director is named for the film. Nor any actors/actress'. Well this is either because it is being kept secret to who it will be. As the adaptation is already rumored to have been finished. Universal/Fox also expecting production to begin by next year. If Joseph Staten (wrote the story for the games/so far in updates in the bungie site shows that he has had some say as far as which direction the film should go) did help with the adaptation which so far has been confirmed all Halo fans should rejoice instead of hanging their heads. The way DoA fans have already. As well as Tekken fans. Even MK fans are hanging their heads once again with the announced third film. 

But the way the direction of this adaptation is coming up. It looks good thus far. Nothing I could think of where one would go "this is going to be another crappy adaptation".


----------



## malfurion (Dec 7, 2005)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ...........Halo had one the best FPS stroylines ever.
> Heck, only Half-Life i think could truly claim to have a better storyline.
> Stroyline wise this movie is set.



Halo had one of the best FPS storylines ever on CONSOLE  

I am willing to bet for $1 that it would be the best movie adapted from video game, no matter how much it sucks, judging from what I read about the movie so far.  And $1 is how much I would spend when I catch it at my local dollar theatre when it comes out


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2005)

malfurion said:
			
		

> Halo had one of the best FPS storylines ever on CONSOLE
> 
> I am willing to bet for $1 that it would be the best movie adapted from video game, no matter how much it sucks, judging from what I read about the movie so far.  And $1 is how much I would spend when I catch it at my local dollar theatre when it comes out



First which movie do you consider to be the best movie adapted from a video game so far? I know its a short list.


----------

